# Book to help with my fish knowledge and techniques



## hatfielder (Jul 23, 2014)

First time posting here. Great site. I'm excite to be apart of it.

 I'm looking to do some more work with our aquatic friends. I have some basic skills from fishing but really not much more than scaling, eviscerating and filleting. Looking to do some more interesting cuts and cooking methods. I'll be working with Gulf fish, mainly pompano, flounder, drum, specs. I'll be doing some stages around soon at some great seafood places but would like to go in with a decent bit of knowledge and let them help me out with the rough spots.

 Any and all suggestions I would appreciate.

Thanks,

John


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Here is another thread on the topic
[thread="81391"]French Seafood Techniques [/thread]
Another good book is this one
[product="27466"]The Encyclopedia Of Fish Cookery [/product]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well, there are a ton of reviews of great seafood books on CHefTalk here is a list I compiled for you.
[product="12072"]Seafood Handbook The Comprehensive Guide To Sourcing Buying And Preparation [/product][product="12037"]Fish Shellfish The Cooks Indispensable Companion [/product][product="6272"]North Atlantic Seafood A Comprehensive Guide With Recipes [/product][product="6323"]Fish Forever The Definitive Guide To Understanding Selecting And Preparing Healthy Delicious And Environmentally Sustainable Seafood [/product][product="6263"]Seafood Of South East Asia A Comprehensive Guide With Recipes [/product]


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I would definitely recommend the James Peterson book. He is a fabulous teacher/ cookbook writer.

I looked at Fish Forever at the used bookstore across from my office a couple of weeks ago and took a pass. I wasn't crazy about the recipes--and there didn't seem to be that many of them--maybe one or two for each variety of fish discussed and I don't recall much about technique that could be applied to fish cookery in general. It is good if what you are interested in is learning about which types of fish are healthiest and most sustainable.


----------



## hatfielder (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions, y'all. I started with James Peterson and the Encyclopedia of Fish.

Happy cookin


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nicko - you're really getting that "linky thing" down - I need to learn to do that.


----------

